# Who had the toe cap strap first??



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

I know it is stupid, but my buddy and I had an intense "Drunk" debate who had toe cap straps first. I said Tech nine on that MFM signature model about 99-2000ish. He claims Flux. If my memory serves me correct Flux did not really pop on the scene till 03-04?? I hope somebody can help....


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Whoever did, best innovation for snowboarding since twin geometries.


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i think it was the tech nine as well but i could be wrong.


----------



## Jiro (Mar 27, 2010)

I think it was Flux with original naming"TMS-Toe Mask Strap" followed by Tech 9's Baltimore strap or whatever. TMS came out as optional parts before they actually were included in the binding line.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Jiro said:


> I think it was Flux with original naming"TMS-Toe Mask Strap" followed by Tech 9's Baltimore strap or whatever. TMS came out as optional parts before they actually were included in the binding line.


I don't think it was flux. Burton already had toe cap straps on the p1md/hd, and c60 before flux even hit the market.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well it was the crazy guy that bolted a hockey chin strap on his toe probably in like '97. Company that did it first? On this forum I'd ask BA.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was T9 also... that baltimore strap has been around for years now. Ride was the first with the convertible strap in 2005 I believe. The front of the toe thing had been done by people forever though which is where the idea came from. I remember playing around with a pair of drakes back in the late 90's and using the toe strap just around the front of my toe to keep my boot pushed back in the heel cup better...


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Not sure who but I know Flux has been around almost 18 years and they do have the US Patent on their toe mask. They also have a patent on where the ankle strap is connected to the binding.Not sure which patent is for the toe mask but here are their 2 US patents #'s 
NO.6604746
NO.7278651


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> Not sure who but I know Flux has been around almost 18 years and they do have the US Patent on their toe mask. They also have a patent on where the ankle strap is connected to the binding.Not sure which patent is for the toe mask but here are their 2 US patents #'s
> NO.6604746
> NO.7278651


Really 18 years?? Thats pretty impressive. I was not aware they were present in the US market back in the 90's


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

lonestarrider said:


> Really 18 years?? Thats pretty impressive. I was not aware they were present in the US market back in the 90's


Not sure how long they have been in the US market but Flux has been in business for 18 years.


----------

